# Palmgren power tools good?



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

I was considering this 17in drill press




 
I've never heard of Palmgren tools but I am pretty new to woodworking. I see they are made in the US. Just wondering if they make quality tools...


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

You can read some of the reviews
Amazon.com: Palmgren US Home Improvement
http:/

www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=50083


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

More reviews

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/618685/a_review_of_the_palmgren_80171_bench.html?cat=46

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=50764

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=34288


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the links WoodMark. Some of that I had seen but the last link had some interesting comments. One person said their grinder was made in China. I got the impression from the Palmgren website they were made here? Maybe not anymore. Lately I have been making every effort to try to buy stuff made here and specifically avoid Chinese made items. It's hard to do these days.

I would like to hear from people here who have experience with their drill presses or power tools in general. You are more likely to get honest, candid information, unlike some internet reviews which sometimes have a different motive. You never can be sure with those.

Perhaps I should just go with a more familiar company? Is there one or two companies that stand above the others for drill presses? Price isn't my main concern, I prefer the pain in my wallet over buyers remorse.


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a Palmgren lunchbox planer, and combo sander and they were made in China. They went out of the woodworking tool biz a few years ago, and I picked up these at a good price. They both work fine.


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

I just replaced my Bobs Closeout Chinese drill press (King Machinery) with the Grizzly G7948. I had the King for 20 years, but the original motor on it only lasted 4 months. I havent had the Grizzly long enough to speak about it other than it is huge and heavy with a large table and large base. I have a friend who has had his Grizz for a couple years and loves it. Also I have heard Delta drill presses are very good

http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Speed-20-Floor-Drill-Press/G7948

http://www.galttech.com/research/household-DIY-tools/best-drill-press.php

http://www.articlesbase.com/home-im...est-drill-press-for-your-workshop-671132.html


----------

